# Power Tech SCD4 Opinion



## Redfish35 (Nov 11, 2012)

I know this is a popular prop with a lot of guys running a 70 on your skiff. Does the prop have good grip at the top of the jack plate? How does it perform in turns when jacked up? How is the hole shot when run high on the plate? I am trying to decide between a sww3 and the scd4.


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

I'm running the SCD4 on my 17T, came from a 3 blade and lost around 3 mph. But gained hole shot and grip when motor is trimmed up. The SCD4 is the fastest 4 blade from my conversations with pt. The other 4 blades offer more traction, but lose speed.


----------



## Eric_Glass (Aug 7, 2013)

Friend has a Maverick HPXT w jackplate, PT SCB works so-so.  I have same boat, no jackplate, SCB on mine was a catastrophe, used it one day.  Same pitch/dia both.  SWW 4 blade way better.  Still mystified.  Setback only big difference I can see.  Aftermarket welded 1/4 inch cup on SWW makes it perfect for me. Above stuff pertains to holeshot/ability to run with motor elevated/trimmed out.


----------



## reallyshallow (May 19, 2010)

I'm running an SCD4 17 pitch on my waterman with a 70 2 stroke with a jackplate from Atlas and it has great grip while running and in turns while jacked up.  It jumps up without any cavitation jacked all the way up.  My SCD does have ports.


----------

